# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Una empresa gallega diseña una depuradora de agua móvil que admite traslados gracias a su pequeño tamaño

## Embalses

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4278...uradora/movil/

*Una empresa gallega diseña una depuradora de agua móvil que admite traslados gracias a su pequeño tamaño*

 			Europa Press. 11.11.2008

La firma SMA lleva instaladas más de 170 plantas en España y PortugalLa creación está indicada para reciclar y reutilizar aguas residuales en pequeñas comunidades

La empresa viguesa Soluciones Medioambientales y Aguas (SMA) ha *diseñado una depuradora móvil* que aporta facilidades para su ubicación gracias a su reducido tamaño, que hace posible su *traslado mediante un contenedor de unas dimensiones de 20 pies* --algo más de seis metros--.  

Según explicó la empresa, esta depuradora, denominada STP, está indicada para *conseguir el reciclaje y la reutilización de aguas residuales en pequeñas comunidades*, como pueden ser reducidos asentamientos poblacionales o bien instalaciones deportivas y de ocio. De esta forma, se evita la instalación de redes de saneamiento que suponen grandes inversiones. 

La compañía también destacó los avances tecnológicos con los que está equipada la depuradora y que dan lugar a "*ventajas ecológicas" como la ausencia de lodos y olores*, así como la reducción del impacto paisajístico, debido a sus "ajustadas" dimensiones. También señaló los *"muy bajos" costes de explotación y mantenimiento* que supone esta alternativa.  

Además, esta planta está dotada de un* sistema de telegestión* propio denominado SIGI (Sistema de Gestión Multiplanta) con una aplicación basada en una plataforma web que permite la gestionar a través de internet la mayoría de los problemas que puedan presentarse. 
La STP será presentada en el Congreso Ibérico sobre Gestión y Planificación del Agua, que se celebrará en Vitoria del 4 al 7 de diciembre. La empresa lleva instaladas *más de 170 plantas en España y Portugal. *

----------

